# 1892 Sterling With Gun Rack



## Mark Mattei (Apr 18, 2016)

Bike I listed on eBay, can deliver to AA Sunday morning, only a 3 day listing, #   141964235878. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice but it's a 97 or later


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 20, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Nice but it's a 97 or later



Thanks for the info, have corrected the auction. Mark.


----------

